# Cloning medium study, please make suggestions.



## Sinisterhand (Apr 4, 2009)

I am going to start a cloning medium study soon on this forum.  Here is what I have so far:

 Mediums:
 1. Beer bottle with water.
 2. Beer bottle with water and nutes.
 3. Rock wool (or a other sterile medium) with water. Hydro
 4. Rock wool (or a other sterile medium) with water and nutes. Hydro
 5. Jiffy pot (soil) with water.
 6. Jiffy pot (soil) with water and nutes.
 7. Aeroponic with water.
 8. Aeroponic with water and nutes.
 9.
10.

Light:
     Will be the same for all clones, mostly just ambient light. I will measure the total ambient light and actual sun light in my space and post hours.

Nutrients:
     Nutrients will be at the same dosage for all.

Humidity:
     Will be determined at the start of study.

?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
     I need other suggestions to make sure I have covered all bases that a beginner might encounter.
I am not rich but I am industrious, so it may take me a week or two to gather all the material and learn hydroponics, aeroponic basics. As soon as I have the material, basic knowledge and a solid study wrote up I will begin.


----------



## Growdude (Apr 4, 2009)

From my exp. #7 will work best, perhaps #8 but what nutes will you use and how strong?

My advice is to go 200 ppm of a flowering nute like floranova bloom.


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 4, 2009)

ya i think growdude is rite :hubba: #7 the aeroponics with water will probably work the best if its in a warm slightly humid spot. #8 will probably show roots around the same time as #7 maybe a day faster. but those aero cloners are great they pretty much root anything even strains considered hard to root  and i find clonex works great to help root. but it only shaves off a day or two and i only use it with hard to root strains now


----------



## Hick (Apr 4, 2009)

> I need other suggestions


100% perlite...


----------



## Newbud (Apr 4, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^ Rooting cubes like root riot?

Pure coco?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 4, 2009)

Jiffy pots soil? I thought they were peat.
Water in mason jar to compare clear glass to colored glass.


----------



## Sinisterhand (Apr 4, 2009)

Good suggestions. I will be using a all organic nutrient, I haven't chosen one yet. The idea is to build a study that will allow myself and any other newbie to see the rooting process and rooting time of a few common mediums. I am going to try to build  small affordable systems, like what a newcomer on a budget would use. Jiffy pots are peat so I will also do a soil study.


----------



## Sinisterhand (Apr 5, 2009)

Some of the stuff I found this weekend at garage sales. I think I can make it work for part of my little project. 20.00 spent.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 5, 2009)

Hello sinister hand.
Have been having a nosey round on another site and there a thread on there started ages ago with page after page of positive remarks about this next method and its mega cheap and easy so thought you may wanna put it in the study.

You get a steel cooking pan ( everyone got them, right?) ideally deep enough hold 6 inch of water while leaving about 2 inch  to top of pan.
You need a small air pump for something like a little fish tank ( i bought one for a little project i doing other week for about £5 ),
And a little air stone, he recommended about 4 inch ( the long skinny block green ones can be bought for about £1 my money and snapped to desired length, just plug the whole you'll be left with in the end  )

Simply put stone in pan ( with air feed ) put water in then cover pan with tin foil, push cuttings through foil and you just want half to an inch ( no more ) in the water, NO NUTES, NO HORMONE.

He recommends a lowish watt CFL, about the 25w range, around 6 inch from tops off cuttings.

Apparently he claims to have tried it exactly same with plastic containers etc but the pan works better?????
 One thing he does stress is not to let res temp get above 80.

Cheap, simple and no hormones, would be interesting to see this in a direct side by side comparison


----------



## tcbud (Apr 5, 2009)

Have done #8 with good results, floro t5 for light, used Dyna-Gro KLN, was kinda pricey but it worked excellent, all the clones rooted, even the ones that went to flower while cloning.  Gonna do it again this season.  Good luck to you.


----------



## Dankerz (Apr 6, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> Hello sinister hand.
> Have been having a nosey round on another site and there a thread on there started ages ago with page after page of positive remarks about this next method and its mega cheap and easy so thought you may wanna put it in the study.
> 
> You get a steel cooking pan ( everyone got them, right?) ideally deep enough hold 6 inch of water while leaving about 2 inch to top of pan.
> ...


i can see you found the   "lou" thread


----------



## Dankerz (Apr 6, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> ^^^^^^^^^^ Rooting cubes like root riot?
> 
> Pure coco?


 
Rapid Rooterz


----------



## Sinisterhand (Apr 7, 2009)

I may be ready as soon as this weekend. Thank you for the suggestions.


----------



## kalikisu (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey I got a clone rooted and in soil in 7 days. I used a plastic folgers coffee jar wrapped with tape, with a  5-10 gallon fish tank pump, bottle water and a pinch of bone meal. Awesome.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 8, 2009)

:rofl:  Have fun with your studys..I have done and tried most here  and for some same reason you are..but  by far IMO  the best all round cheapest cloneing machine..is #7  and *NewBud*...Our own *massproduccer *has a sticky on a $20 bubble cloner..I now use all sorts of them..and Now i see even more ways people are useing them..I even made a single cloner outta a Zip lock bowl..lol..I called my RAPID rootr...8 days had fish scale roots  and ready for soil..well like i said Have fun..take care and be safe


----------



## Hick (Apr 8, 2009)

> I called my RAPID rootr



 ..I call 'copyright infringement'.... 
hXXp://www.discount-hydro.com/productdisp.php?pid=350&navid=34


:rofl:


----------



## Newbud (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm guesing they the same as root riot cubes, carn't go wrong with em, never not had on root yet


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 8, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..I call 'copyright infringement'....
> hXXp://www.discount-hydro.com/productdisp.php?pid=350&navid=34
> 
> 
> :rofl:


 

Please note my spelling    ie: rootr:giggle:


----------



## Hick (Apr 8, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Please note my spelling    ie: rootr:giggle:


..and your point is????:hubba:
.. 50% of our members think that is the correct spelling..:rofl:..


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 8, 2009)

i have a very small pot like hand sized haha
and its nice size for a cutting, i was thinkin filling it with
half perlite and half vermiculite then getting it moist and stickin
a cutting in it will it work? just to root it?  maybe leave it under a Cfl or two


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 8, 2009)

:bump: my question


----------



## Newbud (Apr 8, 2009)

> Coarse perlite alone can be used to start some cuttings. This doesn't hold much water for long, but it is fine for rooting cuttings of plants which would ordinarily rot in higher moisture media. Coarse vermiculite alone has excellent water-holding capacity and aeration, but may dry out rapidly via evaporation if not covered in some way. A mix of 50% peat moss and 50% perlite favors good aeration. An equal mix of peat moss, vermiculite, and perlite is also good and favors moisture retention.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 9, 2009)

sure will *TDOC*...water of coarse..:giggle:


----------



## Sinisterhand (Apr 18, 2009)

I am still working on this. I am setting it up and buying material still.


----------



## Sinisterhand (May 26, 2009)

I've been damn busy but I will be completing this project asap. Life legal problems sick kids and summer activities have me pressed for time.


----------

